# Fish soap



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

http://www.spoonsisters.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=100&Product_Code=48201

cute.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh that is super cute! <3


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

get the kids to wash to get the toy fish....great idea!!!


----------

